# How Old Are Your Rabbits?



## BunBun71

Hello everyone, 
This is a fun little thread to share your rabbits age.  I am just curious.
My rabbit is 1 year and 3 months. 

- bunbun71


----------



## Hermelin

My bunny Odin is 2 years and 9 months while Toste is 2 years and 1 month


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Theo is 2 years and 9 months, so almost 3!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Apollo will supposedly be turning 2 in Nov. But that was the shelters guess.


----------



## BunBun71

Wow! Lots of people have rabbits about to turn 3. 
This is off topic but did you enter for my rabbit contest voting thread? ✍
Outdoor Rabbit Contest - VOTING THREAD.


----------



## Preitler

Hm, 

Indoor rabbits:
Herr Hase is 4
Dotty about 2

Outdoor rabbits:
Fury is around 8
Red 6, give or take, 
Chantal is 2,
and my youngest doe Not-Named-Yet turns 1.
And there's the new 8 or 9 months old buck, no name either. I suck at naming, it somehow doesn't feel necessary...


----------



## Button

Jypsy is 3 days short of 7 months!


----------



## Freedom

Toko just turned 1 in March.


----------



## BunBun71

Happy late birthday Toko!


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Ages 2 to 13 and a half. All indoor, all spayed and neutered.


----------



## lindner.michelle

Snowball is 10 years old will be 11 October 2020


----------



## Juste

Diva will be 5months this weekend. I think. If the guy didn't lie


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny

Everyone has cute rabbits!


----------



## BunBun71

Yes, They all have cute rabbits ages!


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Cluckin'Bunny said:


> Everyone has cute rabbits!


Time for you to get yours! 
I wonder if more people are having to get rid of their pets right now because they are losing their jobs due to Covid-19 and can't afford them. What do y'all think?


----------



## Catlyn

Mariam+Theo said:


> I wonder if more people are having to get rid of their pets right now because they are losing their jobs due to Covid-19 and can't afford them. What do y'all think?


I am not so sure about others, but I'M NOT planning on dumping Musti even though he's having big vet bills tagging along with him... His limp is still not improving despite the medications. He is 1 year and 1 month old, still too young to be having medical issues in my opinion.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Catlyn said:


> I am not so sure about others, but I'M NOT planning on dumping Musti even though he's having big vet bills tagging along with him... His limp is still not improving despite the medications. He is 1 year and 1 month old, still too young to be having medical issues in my opinion.


I'm not planning on dumping Theo either, even though he is sick and won't get better. I was just wondering if y'all think other people are doing that.


----------



## Catlyn

Mariam+Theo said:


> I'm not planning on dumping Theo either, even though he is sick and won't get better. I was just wondering if y'all think other people are doing that.


What's he dealing with right now?


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Catlyn said:


> What's he dealing with right now?


I'm not quite sure. He is drooling some and having tooth issues, but also having digestive issues. It has been like this for 3 months.


----------



## Catlyn

Oh that is a racket to go through... Good (and sad tbh)to know that Musti isn't the only bun on this forum having healtj issues.


----------



## Juste

Mariam+Theo said:


> Time for you to get yours!
> I wonder if more people are having to get rid of their pets right now because they are losing their jobs due to Covid-19 and can't afford them. What do y'all think?



I'm originally from Lithuania, and from what i heard there people are giving up their pets because they believe that pets spread coronavirus... 
Now i think that i got my bunny in worst time, i am constantly afraid that she gonna get sick and i won't have any money for vet  As for food, before we went for lock down i bought plenty of hay and pellets. And i better get less food for myself, but i will buy greens for her(anyway its time to loose some weight)


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Juste said:


> I'm originally from Lithuania, and from what i heard there people are giving up their pets because they believe that pets spread coronavirus...
> Now i think that i got my bunny in worst time, i am constantly afraid that she gonna get sick and i won't have any money for vet  As for food, before we went for lock down i bought plenty of hay and pellets. And i better get less food for myself, but i will buy greens for her(anyway its time to loose some weight)


That is so sad! Pets don't even spread Covid-19.


----------



## Catlyn

Juste said:


> I'm originally from Lithuania, and from what i heard there people are giving up their pets because they believe that pets spread coronavirus...
> Now i think that i got my bunny in worst time, i am constantly afraid that she gonna get sick and i won't have any money for vet  As for food, before we went for lock down i bought plenty of hay and pellets. And i better get less food for myself, but i will buy greens for her(anyway its time to loose some weight)


Hey we're not so far apart! Luckily i havent heard any such stories over here, and even more luckily, our buns cannot spread the virus!


----------



## Juste

Mariam+Theo said:


> That is so sad! Pets don't even spread Covid-19.


I know! I think people got into this panic too much..i think they read on media that it originated from bats and it infected other species, or something.


----------



## Juste

Catlyn said:


> Hey we're not so far apart! Luckily i havent heard any such stories over here, and even more luckily, our buns cannot spread the virus!


I hope that only in Lithuania people are going crazy


----------



## Catlyn

Unfortunately not, more than Lithuania is going crazy. I heard that Greenland makes mass testings... But anyway, we're straying from the topic, right? @Juste Did we get to read how old your bun is?


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Oh yeah! We did get off topic!  Sorry, @BunBun71.


----------



## Juste

Catlyn said:


> Unfortunately not, more than Lithuania is going crazy. I heard that Greenland makes mass testings... But anyway, we're straying from the topic, right? @Juste Did we get to read how old your bun is?


Yeah, sorry about that Diva is almost 5months old


----------



## Catlyn

Juste said:


> Yeah, sorry about that Diva is almost 5months old


She's adorable, and so photogenic! So cute!


----------



## BunBun71

That is ok.


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny

Mariam+Theo said:


> Time for you to get yours!
> I wonder if more people are having to get rid of their pets right now because they are losing their jobs due to Covid-19 and can't afford them. What do y'all think?



Yeah, soon! lol


----------



## lindner.michelle

Snowball is 10 years old. He is an indoor rabbit. He'll be 11 in October/20.


----------



## >Bunny<

My bunny Talullah is 5- She’s a rescue, so don’t know her exact birthday or age, but that’s the estimate, and we celebrate her birthday sometime in November, because that is her adoption month! (Forgot to write it down 4 1/2 years ago when we got her, so don’t have a date, but we always celebrate at some point!)
She’s sick too and away from home.


----------



## >Bunny<

Mariam+Theo said:


> I'm not quite sure. He is drooling some and having tooth issues, but also having digestive issues. It has been like this for 3 months.


My bun has that too (not 5e digestive part, but drooling and teeth issues). So upsetting that you have to deal with that during COVID! My bun is staying with another family across the state bc we can’t afford the bills, and she’s been away for 3 months now. Now she can’t come home bc of risks and can’t go to the vet bc it’s closed!


----------



## lindner.michelle

Mariam+Theo said:


> Time for you to get yours!
> I wonder if more people are having to get rid of their pets right now because they are losing their jobs due to Covid-19 and can't afford them. What do y'all think?


That would be a heartbreaking decision to have to make! I would hope people hang on to their pets at this time, they are such a source of comfort in uncertain times.
I would NEVER get rid of Snowy. I am owned by him heart and soul.


----------



## >Bunny<

lindner.michelle said:


> That would be a heartbreaking decision to have to make! I would hope people hang on to their pets at this time, they are such a source of comfort in uncertain times.
> I would NEVER get rid of Snowy. I am owned by him heart and soul.


ME. TOO. 
I haven’t actually had enough money for a rabbit in years, but I love her so much I just make sacrifices when I need to.


----------



## DelawareRunner

Precious is a little over three years old. She was about eight months old when I adopted her.

My previous rabbit, Lily, was also a rescue. She was two when I adopted her and lived to be almost twelve years old. She was the oldest rabbit I ever had.


----------



## BunBun71

Sorry, that your rabbit passed away. 
But she lived a long life with you.
Good ages too. 
- Bunbun71


----------



## >Bunny<

Mariam+Theo said:


> That is so sad! Pets don't even spread Covid-19.


Welll... That isn’t confirmed.....


----------



## Mariam+Theo

>Bunny< said:


> Welll... That isn’t confirmed.....


I guess, but it is not very likely. I found this link: Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19).


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Oreo is 8-ish months. I got her at 5 weeks old which is way to young!


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

3 years 4 months


----------



## SableSteel

My youngest is 8 weeks and my oldest is 9 years. I've got all ages in between


----------



## BunBun71

Some people have old rabbits. But I hope they are still happy and healthy!


----------



## Catlyn

I feel the need to update on my bun situation too!
Storm just recently turned 5 months on 20tieth!
Lumi is 6 months old, don't have his birthday though.


----------



## Engee

Bax is 4 years old, Paco is 3 months


----------



## BunBun71

Everyones rabbits sound so cute.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Recently found out our DVM clinic sees a rabbit who is 15 years young. 

Our elder girl is getting a course of laser therapy for her spine malady, and laser therapy by the savvy CVT has already made a Huge Improvement in her aptitude and mobility! 

Plus she'll reingest her vitamin packlets of cecotropes. Glad to see all the buns who have devoted homes and live to be happy and healthy Seniors!


----------



## Spectralmoon

Little Starlight is 9 weeks old.


----------



## nicolekline97

BunBun71 said:


> Hello everyone,
> This is a fun little thread to share your rabbits age.  I am just curious.
> My rabbit is 1 year and 3 months.
> 
> - bunbun71


Lucy is 10 months old. She will be 1 in late January of 2021.


----------



## lindner.michelle

Almost 4 months☺


----------



## raven123

Hermione is estimated to be around 4 years old but we’re not for sure because I got her off Craigslist from a girl who was also unsure about how old she was but estimated about 4 years old. Skylar is soon going to turn 7 months old in just a couple of days and next week we are getting her spayed! Wish me luck as it’s only my second spay and the first one didn’t go so well :/.


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

Pancho is a 1 year old.


----------



## AVIE

Ruby is 6.5 months old


----------



## 2Bunns

Bambi is 7 years and 3 months
Nugget is 8 years 6 months 

I pray they have many more happy years with me. I found pictures of Nugget just after he came to his forever home and its amazing to think all that time has passed but he hasnt matured at all. And Bambi is just as cuddly and affectionate and cute as she was the day our eyes first met.


----------



## Fuz

Ghost is 4 years and 6 months old, and my Pandora is going to be 2 years old next month. They grow up so fast


----------



## Auggie+Snowball+Belle

Snowball is 4ish, Belle is 1, Tux is 3 months and Auggie would’ve been 3 months.


----------



## Scarlette

Corrie is about 8 months right now !


----------



## Nuage

Oreo turn one a little bit ago!


----------

